# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  MAINTENANCE - Update 1.0.0.958

## mohamed73

New Maintenance to be used with the new FuriousGold website. Enjoy all the new features now for FREE !  * Module Description*    Latest maintenance software is a MUST UPDATE TOOL That module will  help you to manage activated packs on your account, upgrade box  firmware, go to download area, generate licence key file and more. That  is the number 1 tool to use.Also some people still didnt figured out yet that they can recharge  for free and unlimited number of tries their counters for treo. In  order to do this click CALCULATE ASK REFILL, enter the string obtained  by going in TREO.exe, COUNTERS-ASK REFILL. Once the reply is received  use the string and enter it by going at COUNTERS-USE REFILL.ALL IMEIS ARE CHECKED AND STORED. ONE SINGLE IMEI POSTED FOR OTHERS  ON FORUM RESULTS IN PERMANENT BAN OF YOUR BOX. SO USE YOUR PEANUT TO  THINK TWICE BEFORE THIS HAPPEN.NOTE: PACKS 9 AND 10 ARE NOT PRESENT BECAUSE THEY DO NOT REQUIRE ANY DONGLE UPDATE.   *Pack:* PACK1*Version:* 1.0.0.958*Release Date:* 2006-04-15*Release Update:* 2013-10-18 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

